# Anyone growing in the southeast?



## austintm1991 (Apr 2, 2008)

im in georgia and was wondering what people around me what kind of strains your planting and when you plant and when you harvest and such. This will be my first grow and its strictly outdoors except for the germination part. any help would be apreciated.     keep rollin


----------



## smokybear (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi there austin. Good to have you here on MP. Make sure to take a good look around in the forums and read, read, read. That will answer most of the basic question that you may have. I hope to see you around the forums sometime. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome to GA austin :ciao: welcome to MP! 


are you in the blue ridge or farther down?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey neighbor, glad to have ya about...you can grow just about any strain in your neck of the woods


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 6, 2008)

I just started my grow in the lower South East. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

well i know the area pretty well, about any indica or a longer flowering sativa will do well. if your in an area that recieves alot of moisture, a mold resistant strian would be better. if your near the coast for example.  important thing is water soil and sun. make sure the holes are admented well with good drianage, they get enough water and plenty of sun 

clones are a better way to go but seeds will be more of a pain.

goodluck!


----------



## Disco94 (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^ What he said.  And its good to have a fellow outdoor GA grower. I have been strictly outside buy am doing a small outdoor grow in my part of the Peach State.  Good luck and here is some MOJO


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah I live about two blocks from the bay so that is exactly what I'm trying to hear. Thanks Trillions


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 6, 2008)

I also have a few more questions. I plan to grow in my back yard where conditions are very good. Good soil, light, vegetation, etc. Its a small grow consisting of 2 AK-47 seeds, 2 funk seeds, and 5 unknown. I'm planting them in their respective plots which leads to my question(s). How deep/wide should three small plots be. What N-P-K ratio's should I start and finish with and for mulch should I use shredded oak leaves or pine bark mulch. why doesn't my question mark work too, thats annoying. Looking for any helpful advice in Florida.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about adding nutes right now, just dig each hole 2X2 or 3X3 if you can and adment every hole with mushroom compost, cow manure, perlite, a good soiless mix and doomite limes thats been powdered. u can make compost teas for fertilizers with any extra medium you have left.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything is looking good now. Do you prefer a soluble or dry fertilizer. Ive been looking at some Fox Farms Products. I think I can work that into the budget if its for the best. If not, what could I get from Lowes or Wal mart that would suffice.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

well im in tenessee and for my out door grow i just use the soil that is there but i prep the soil i work it up good and add hot lime and worm castings also i water with flora nova veg grow nuts three times a week hope this will help o ya i also lst and i usualy get about a quarter to a half pound per plant when flowering time comes i use kool bloom 3 three times a week good luck


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 7, 2008)

yes this does help me, thank you. You feed them 3 times a week is that correct. it seems like a lot.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 7, 2008)

depends on the plant, size of plant (age) and dosage. when there bigger, yes....seedlings fed three times a week- no.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

well they have been lsted and they are about 4 feet tall and as big around as they are tall and the plants are blueberry/skunkn1 and white skunk


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 8, 2008)

glad to see some fellow georgia boys on here lol


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 9, 2008)

Would I be straight with Earth Juice Grow and FF Big Bloom for the Veg/Flower nutes/ Has anyone used both or either of these and with what success.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

yes, FF is good stuff.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice. This forum is amazing. thank you.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been watching my weather pretty closely and noticed that my temperature and humidity are about 10-15 degrees and 10-20% above what is considered optimal for mj. What effects might occur because of this. I'm thinking stretchy plants and smaller buds. Is this right possibly.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a GA grower  I grow my own made strain here. It's a cross between Green bud (which i got those seeds from Maine) and Some really potent weed (bag seed) and i've mixed it about 3 times so far. I dunno what it is but it grows great and it's about 100% indica now. it started off mostly sativa lol.

I love growing in Georgia, i put my seeds out Feb 22 and i harvest in october usually. *shrugs* hope that helps lol


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 10, 2008)

That has nothing to do with what i asked homie.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

i wasn't answering your question but i can.

IME not what the books say, which you're basing it. it doesn't really matter. My plants addapt to not getting water but when it rains and to the high humidity and heat down here. My plants grow full huge buds and nothing is every wrong with them. it doesn't seem to have an effect at all. Marijuana are pretty tough and easily addaptive plants.


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> I have been watching my weather pretty closely and noticed that my temperature and humidity are about 10-15 degrees and 10-20% above what is considered optimal for mj. What effects might occur because of this. I'm thinking stretchy plants and smaller buds. Is this right possibly.


..It's only April, temps n RH should get really cookin' by July.. 
  Outdoors, with suffiicient watering, they'll deal with the heat fine. The high humidity "may" cause mold or bud rot issues later in the fall.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never had any problems with but rot and mold actually. it's really humid down here too. I figured it wouldn't allow the bud to dry up like it's spose to because of the excessive moisture, that was my main concern but it did jsut fine. In fact, i think the conditions down here are actually great, they're very addaptive plants.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats good to here. My first crop was sparse to say the least and I thought it was the heat/humidity but it wasn't. I had insufficient sun light. I agree with the weather being great, sub-tropical almost.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 16, 2008)

Is peat humus too acidic for mj. Please help.


----------

